# Suggestion: (Facetious) Way to protect your reaction score from butt-hurt feminists and their simps.



## cow-wannabe (Aug 31, 2021)

I think it would be great to great if there was a way to protect your reaction score from the inevitable mass (reddit refugee) downvoting that happens to your reaction score if you happen to make some 'sandwich'-type joke. The awards accumulated from months of insightful (or insiteful amirite?) postings can be wiped out in a day if some failed-thots and their orbiters get their knickers in a twist. 

I mean can't we take a lesson from history here? Women and voting, never a good idea 

_[Just in case I need to make this clear for the hard of thinking, this is a joke, but there is a grain of truth in the fact that the troon-hunters are using this site's reaction system like reddit downvotes. Just because they were exiled from that shithole they shouldn't expect to bring their slack-jawed, mobbish, Neanderthal behaviour here without being pointed and laughed at.]_


----------



## NigKid (Aug 31, 2021)

Were invite only, if somebody enabled mass migration of niggas he should face the wall


----------



## Everybody (Aug 31, 2021)

Does the reaction score give us any perks in the forum or is it just for show?
I don't think reddit will flood this place, it closes up as soon as any flood opens somewhere else.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Aug 31, 2021)

pictured: people who care about reaction score on internet forums


Spoiler


----------



## NigKid (Aug 31, 2021)

Everybody said:


> Does the reaction score give us any perks in the forum or is it just for show?


doesnt do anything unless you can masturbate to increasing numbers


----------



## cow-wannabe (Aug 31, 2021)

NigKid said:


> doesnt do anything unless you can masturbate to increasing numbers


With the quality of pron nowadays what the hell else is their to masturbate too?


----------



## Just A Butt (Aug 31, 2021)

a good rule of thumb is that if you have to explain your "jokes" then they probably aren't very funny.


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 31, 2021)

Oh no not wamen anything but wamen with their hurtful stickies and judgement


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Aug 31, 2021)

Ok, sure.

... Fag.


----------



## R00T (Aug 31, 2021)

Wasn’t there like an alligator man a long time ago that made a post similar to this?

op we can all tell you’re clearly effected by someone giving you a trash can or a puzzle piece you don’t need to deflect it.  Good to know you’re scared about what a woman thinks about your posts


----------



## KateHikes14 (Aug 31, 2021)

NigKid said:


> Were invite only, if somebody enabled mass migration of niggas he should face the wall


Yeah thats totally https://kiwifarms.net/?invitation=3a797f80814daa608496196732528bd5b4d1318c unacceptable.


----------



## Deus Ex Macarena (Aug 31, 2021)

To prevent getting bad reactions on your posts, simply not post. Nobody can post a dumb, autistic, or Mad if there are no posts.

Alternatively don't post dumb shit in general and don't post in threads with the autism dial turned to 11.


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 31, 2021)

Have you considered not making garbage posts, so you don't get garbage reacts?



NigKid said:


> doesnt do anything unless you can masturbate to increasing numbers



Um... ur wrong. We get achievements. Super cool, right????


----------



## NigKid (Aug 31, 2021)

stupid frog said:


> Um... ur wrong. We get achievements. Super cool, right????


im open to marriage to get the 100 points


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 31, 2021)

NigKid said:


> im open to marriage to get the 100 points



ill be ur wife


----------



## NigKid (Aug 31, 2021)

stupid frog said:


> ill be ur wife


youre now my wife. love you and stuff.

Now get your ass over here nool we want dem points


----------



## args (Aug 31, 2021)

> The awards accumulated from months of insightful (or insiteful amirite?) postings can be wiped out in a day


You have to be pretty special to get _that_ many negrates


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 31, 2021)

NigKid said:


> youre now my wife. love you and stuff.
> 
> Now get your ass over here nool we want dem points



I put it as my quote thing to make it official. I love you too, marital spouse!


----------



## NigKid (Aug 31, 2021)

stupid frog said:


> I put it as my quote thing to make it official. I love you too, marital spouse!


its official, first forum marriage, they better make us some autism medals


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 31, 2021)

NigKid said:


> its official, first forum marriage, they better make us some autism medals



Nah, Thoto and her husband I think were firsts. They're the only ones I know with it, anyways.


----------



## NigKid (Aug 31, 2021)

stupid frog said:


> Nah, Thoto and her husband I think were firsts. They're the only ones I know with it, anyways.


damn, well im happy with second


----------



## Blackstar (Aug 31, 2021)

If you care so much about your precious reaction score maybe you should go back to reddit


----------



## MrTroll (Aug 31, 2021)

I think every single KF user (except me) should be forced to have their real name, address, and phone number posted on their profile so that if they rate one of my posts 'dumb' we can have a nice little in-person chat about it and I can helpfully explain to them why they were wrong to do so.


----------



## Dyn (Aug 31, 2021)

I want to know how much thought OP put into how to say "/sneed" without immediately outing himself as reddit trash.

And then I want him to kill himself.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 31, 2021)

> if there was a way to protect your reaction score


Imagine _caring_ about that fucking shit.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Aug 31, 2021)

OH NO SOMEONE NEG RATED MY POST, THE PAIN, IT HURTS RIGHT DOWN TO THE CORE OF MY SOUL!

Let me ask you OP, if stickers were such a powerful force, then why do Tard wranglers and jannies exist? If a sticker was enough to stop someone, physical force and beurocracy fuckheads would not exist


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Aug 31, 2021)

Wait, you guys have those sticker notifications enabled?

I have no idea what stickers I have and I don't care enough to check.

Remember it's literally a gay number that all these XenForo forums have. It's meaningless. Now back to reddit with ya ladee


----------



## Vampirella (Aug 31, 2021)

Didn't we just have a thread like this by a guy that was mad that people found his porn stash? Did someone find your porn stash OP?


----------



## Epic Fail Man (Aug 31, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> a good rule of thumb is that if you have to explain your "jokes" then they probably aren't very funny.


If people don't get your jokes and get angry over them then it's even funnier.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Aug 31, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> Didn't we just have a thread like this by a guy that was mad that people found his porn stash? Did someone find your porn stash OP?


OP, the first step of overcoming a problem, is first admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Aug 31, 2021)

The stickers aren't real and they can't hurt you.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Aug 31, 2021)

> Women and voting, never a good idea


you and oxygen. never a good idea


----------



## serious n00b (Aug 31, 2021)

Madam Nekromantik said:


> Didn't we just have a thread like this by a guy that was mad that people found his porn stash?


He posted his porn stash to the forum and got upset when people found it a bit weird he had Arthur porn.


----------



## BayView (Aug 31, 2021)

right so are we using this thread to get married?


----------



## Captain Fitzbattleaxe (Aug 31, 2021)

> _[Just in case I need to make this clear for the hard of thinking, this is a joke, but there is a grain of truth in the fact that the troon-hunters are using this site's reaction system like reddit downvotes. Just because they were exiled from that shithole they shouldn't expect to bring their slack-jawed, mobbish, Neanderthal behaviour here without being pointed and laughed at.]_


Writing autistic shit like this is why you get neg rated. Learn how to write a post that isn't either dumb, autistic or mad at the Internet (or all 3 at once) if you don't want those ratings.


----------



## DerKryptid (Aug 31, 2021)

Oh no muh reddit kiwifarms karma just went down this is terrible whatever will I do???


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Aug 31, 2021)

It's simple, instead of this reddit tier karma garbage we all simply reply "based" or "cringe" whether we agree or disagree with the post.


----------



## Drain Todger (Aug 31, 2021)

Likes/Dislikes, Stars, Upvotes/Downvotes, and Stickers were the beginning of the end for rational debate on the internet. They encourage the endorphin loop and balkanization/echo chamberification of websites. 

Originally, they were used to eliminate spam and take the load off a site's database; instead of people posting "+1" or "I agree", someone could just rate a post. Simple, elegant fix, right? Wrong.

Stickers modify people's behavior. They make people more likely to say uncontroversial things, because they want the endorphin rush that comes with receiving other people's approval. People will literally grab their phones and page through their fucking alerts in the goddamn shower, while stopped at traffic lights, or while walking down the street, hoping that they got twenty, thirty, fifty, or even a hundred positive reactions for their post. This gives them a warm, fuzzy feeling inside, even though it's all bullshit and none of it matters.

Just like that, all dissenting thought has been eliminated.

As soon as posting was gamified and turned into a Skinner Box, the inevitable result of this was that people would start conditioning each other's behavior online. Nowadays, Big Brother is crowdsourced. People punish dissent by giving each other doses of cortisol (downvotes), and reward conformity by giving each other doses of dopamine (upvotes).






Of course, since much of the time, what people express online are facets of their worldview and deepest-held beliefs (for better or for worse), many people are highly resistant to changing their behavior or their ideas, so what inevitably happens is that they begin congregating on boards where they're more likely to receive approval for the ideas that they already have, thus rewarding their biases.






The modern landscape of the internet is the result of decades of this slow balkanization and polarization, to the point where it has gotten very difficult to find a board that has any degree of political or ideological diversity whatsoever; people on opposite ends of the political spectrum simply refuse to cohabitate.


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Aug 31, 2021)

Stopped reading at the title of the thread.

Also, rated autistic.


----------



## Akashic Retard (Aug 31, 2021)

You're supposed to only care about your reaction score secretly, not admit it publicly! Caring about being cool is the least cool thing you can do you fucking faggot!


----------



## somecryptoneet (Aug 31, 2021)

The awards accumulated from months of insightful (or inciteful amirite?) postings can be wiped out in a day if some autists get their knickers in a twist over reaction scores.


----------



## cow-wannabe (Aug 31, 2021)

Jesus. this is like "Everywhere at the End of The Kiwi Farms"

A slow, distorted fade-out of echoing spastic cries of 'dumb' and 'mad at the internet' drifting off into the void.


----------



## Internet Explorer (Aug 31, 2021)

cow-wannabe said:


> Jesus. this is like "Everywhere at the End of The Kiwi Farms"
> 
> A slow, distorted fade-out of echoing spastic cries of 'dumb' and 'mad at the internet' drifting off into the void.


Altruistic upvote to help you cope through what are clearly, very troubling times.


----------



## Ed Special (Aug 31, 2021)

Just append "I'm only pretending to be retarded" to all your posts, surely that will work.

_(Just a heads up for you droolers, I'm only pretending to be retarded)_


----------



## Mimic (Aug 31, 2021)

The solution is simple. Don't be a faggot.

Then again you are OP, and OP is always a faggot. Guess it just isn't in the cards for ya, huh?


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 31, 2021)

Protect your reation score and virginity you sped


----------



## Revo (Sep 1, 2021)

R00T said:


> Wasn’t there like an alligator man a long time ago that made a post similar to this?
> 
> op we can all tell you’re clearly effected by someone giving you a trash can or a puzzle piece you don’t need to deflect it.  Good to know you’re scared about what a woman thinks about your posts


Yes, it was: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-i...so-hide-any-ratings-they-give-to-posts.72807/

TLDR of the thread: Alligator man /@crocodilian complained about receiving bad Internet stickers from a few users.


----------



## cow-wannabe (Sep 1, 2021)

R00T said:


> Wasn’t there like an alligator man a long time ago that made a post similar to this?
> 
> op we can all tell you’re clearly effected by someone giving you a trash can or a puzzle piece you don’t need to deflect it.  Good to know you’re scared about what a woman thinks about your posts


Safe Post. Safe Opinion.
Have +1 Social Approval Points.

So when are you going to China? With an attitude like that you'll be straight to the front of the housing line.


----------



## MadStan (Sep 1, 2021)

Worrying about a reaction score is sort of a kind of vanity. IMO. I certainly don't.

If I stayed in threads with like minded people I guess I'd have a much better score, but instead I wade into threads where I am a minority of opinion and get lambasted for it. I like upsetting dick heads. It's kind of fun. And posting facts and content they hate and show what fucking retarded thinking they have. Retard babies need to be told they are retarded and not given safe harbor.

I've seen guys that dislike my content actively go through every post I've ever done and dislike them as a mission - I'll see some notification that "so and so" has disliked something and look and see they've gone through some 20 or so posts of mine in various threads and "disliked" all of them even if they are't involved in all the threads.

It lets me know I've hit a nerve. Nice... :-)


----------



## R00T (Sep 1, 2021)

cow-wannabe said:


> Safe Post. Safe Opinion.
> Have +1 Social Approval Points.
> 
> So when are you going to China? With an attitude like that you'll be straight to the front of the housing line.


You’re really that mad that a post that disagrees with you is a “safe post” in your eyes? If someone says something you disagree with on the street do you accuse them of being a party plant?

don’t worry sweetie I’ll just give you neutral ratings now so your precious internet points aren’t impacted. just know you’re still a loser


----------



## cow-wannabe (Sep 1, 2021)

R00T said:


> You’re really that mad that a post that disagrees with you is a “safe post” in your eyes? If someone says something you disagree with on the street do you accuse them of being a party plant?
> 
> don’t worry sweetie I’ll just give you neutral ratings now so your precious internet points aren’t impacted. just know you’re still a loser


You jumped onto a thread to do nothing but agree with the majority opinion. So yep, that's pretty much the definition of a 'safe post'.

As for the mad thing. I've just been making snarky points about reddit-esque brigading and mob down-voting by a cabal of closeted trans-men on any dissent from popular opinion on their circle-jerk Troon threads, and I've just been met with irrelevant hysterical screeching and unconvincing claims from 20k+ points people about how cool they are and how little their score matters to them.  (Yeah right!)

Also, here's the sheer retardation of the replies. If my reaction score actually matters that much to me why do I keep making posts baiting negative ones?  No what matters to me is flinging figurative shit like a metaphoric monkey to see what sticks.

As I said in the OP, you get in on brigading me I reserve the right to laugh at you for it. It's amazing that one line has begot so much anger and butt-hurt.


----------



## R00T (Sep 1, 2021)

please point out where I was mad?  You keep saying everyone else is mad, but it appears everyone else is just laughing at you complaining about something utterly pointless.


----------



## JaneThough (Sep 1, 2021)




----------

